# Elite XC - An embarrassment to MMA!!!



## mrodmma (Jun 1, 2008)

They are trying to push Kimbo Slice so hard that they are willing to sacrifice the integrity of the sport. This could be the beginning of seeing "fixed" fights. 
1. How do you stand a fighters ups when one fighter has dominant position - side mount?
2. How do you not stop the fight when Kimbo clearly could not defend himself. I counted at least 15 elbows and punches undefended. 
3. Referee stoppage?? He shouldn't been slapped but punched right in his jaw!!
Come on!!

CBS...take this crap! They are ruining the sport!!!


----------



## Killerkrack (Sep 24, 2007)

Couldn't agree more, it definitely seemed like the ref was giving many chances to Kimbo whereas he gave no chance whatsoever to Thompson. So there was a bad cut on his ear and he looked somewhat wobbly, I saw nothing that warranted a stoppage. He didn't even call a doctor in to look at the cut it was rediculous.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

I agree, that was that biggest load of shit..
James cant get a TKO when he elbows kimbo in the face for 2minutes.. but kimbo can get a tko after a 3 hit combo well james is still standing? wtf is this bullshit?

Not to mention the Gina fight was another load of shit.. doctor stoppage between roads for a swollen face?? Did I miss anything else.. wtf?!

Seems to me, any time one of the elitexc poster boys/girls (kimbo/gina) get in any trouble.. they get some magical bs stoppage.

Maybe the refs/doctors just suck.. the scott smith/rob lawyer stoppage was retarded too.. they didnt even give scott his 5mins.. of course hes gonna say he cant see.. he just got poked int he eye he wanted his fuckin 5mins.. god.. this event was a huge failure imo.

I like at the end how they claim it there were 4 KOs and NC.. rofl.. please.. horrible org.


----------



## Lurch (Apr 23, 2008)

Well,

If the ref stopped it due to Thompson's elbows and Kimbo jumped up and disputed it we'd have people whining. Kimbo was moving his head in to reduce the damage and his free hand to reduce too. Thompson had a very, very, dominate position and couldn't do enough damage, plain and simple.

Your thread/post says EliteXC is an embarrassment. Your only reasoning is because of a (what you believe to be) ref stoppage. The Ref is not exclusive to EliteXC, he's referee'd in at least the UFC too. 

Now if you where to whine about the silly entrances by Busta Rhymes and Baroni, throw in the fact that the announcers were rather lame(in my opinion), and the production treated viewers as they had never seen MMA, then I might agree with you. Trashing an entire organization, however, based off one fight is not a good arguement.


----------



## UseOf_A_Weapon (Aug 6, 2007)

yeah, we all know about all the problems with the kimbo fight... but what about everything else?
Scott Smith should have been allowed his full 5 min to recover before the doctor declared anything. 
Gina's fight should not have ended so soon. Young did well, but what happened that she couldn't continue other than getting a welt under the eye?
This entire event was a bomb. More proof that the UFC will rule MMA for quite a while.


----------



## chrisdpucci (May 27, 2007)

UseOf_A_Weapon said:


> More proof that the UFC will rule MMA for quite a while.


If this is what other organizations think MMA should be then UFC deserves to rule. I know it is popular to not like the UFC right now and I do think a few things should be changed, (like how much fighers get paid), but really as an organization they have done an amazing job of bringing MMA to the masses while keeping it true to its roots.


----------



## mrodmma (Jun 1, 2008)

Reduce the damage? Do you know anything about MMA? If you can't successfully defend yourself the fight gets stopped. If you want to pay attention to Busta Rhymes and the dancers, go join P-Diddy's blog. I am hear to talk about fighting not the other showmanship crap. This is www.mmaforum.com.


----------



## mrodmma (Jun 1, 2008)

Lurch said:


> Well,
> 
> based off one fight is not a good arguement.


It was the main event on prime time TV. You can't messed up! So yes Elite XC sucks!!


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

I thought the ref cant end the fight for blood. The doctor can, the ref was suppose to stop the fight and have James ear checked by a doctor that would determine if Jame could continue or not. James was fighting, was standing on his two legs and was bleeding from an ear, there is no reason for a referee stoppage. Unless I'm missing something this is ridiculous.


----------



## mrodmma (Jun 1, 2008)

Good point about the ear being checked by the doctor. The ref can't stop that fight.


----------



## UraRenge (Jun 24, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by UseOf_A_Weapon 
More proof that the UFC will rule MMA for quite a while. 

I couldn't agree more man. I was watching this event with my sister in the room (I promised her that it would be a good showing because she didn't want to watch it at first), and at the end of the Kimbo vs. Thompson fight she said, "That was so unprofessional,the other fighting channel you watch(UFC) is so much better." I completely agree with her, and you, that UFC will dominate for a long time.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

70seven said:


> I thought the ref cant end the fight for blood. The doctor can, the ref was suppose to stop the fight and have James ear checked by a doctor that would determine if Jame could continue or not. James was fighting, was standing on his two legs and was bleeding from an ear, there is no reason for a referee stoppage. Unless I'm missing something this is ridiculous.


It is ridiculous.. the ref called it for a TKO.. I think the ref stopped the fight because of the ear.. realized he coudlnt do that.. then declared it a TKO to save his ass.. I dont know... stopping the fight from that combo was pathetic.. god..im so pissed.. such a horrible stoppage.


----------



## chimster (Jun 1, 2008)

Thompson was punch drunk and the stoppage was legit. Some of you must have never seen boxing before.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

The lack of second round stoppage bothers me. Kimbo was in trouble and not defending himself at all. I understand the third round stoppage. I guess what bothered me is the announcers constantly talking about Kimbo proving himself and how well he did on the ground. I don't understand how they could say that stuff without bursting out laughing.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

chimster said:


> Thompson was punch drunk and the stoppage was legit. Some of you must have never seen boxing before.


No we watch MMA, and what we've seen tonight we've seen many times, there was no stoppage needed. James was standing on both feet, wobbly a bit but not out.


----------



## chrisdpucci (May 27, 2007)

I also think that part of it was the fact that James has some messed up eyes to begin with. He looks half knocked out before he even takes a punch but he proved in the second that he could take Kimbos punches straight to the jaw and keep fighting so imo there was absolutely no legit reason to stop the fight before he actually went down.


----------



## chimster (Jun 1, 2008)

70seven said:


> No we watch MMA, and what we've seen tonight we've seen many times, there was no stoppage needed. James was standing on both feet, wobbly a bit but not out.


that is called punch drunk. 2nd round stoppage would defenately be premature. Kimbo was defending. #rd round kimbo landed some serious bombs and thompson was screwed. He hit the ref. He was out of it


----------



## Ulio (May 31, 2007)

Chimster it is ok admit Kimbo lost no need to try to back him up this just destroys the sport . Kimbo should fight someone legit .


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

everybody refer to the magical exploding ear thread

WTF happened to Thompson to give him those crazy eyes, anyway? he looks like Steve Buscemi's character in Mr. Deeds.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

chimster said:


> that is called punch drunk. 2nd round stoppage would defenately be premature. Kimbo was defending. #rd round kimbo landed some serious bombs and thompson was screwed. He hit the ref. He was out of it


he slapped the ref well arguing with him.. he was pissed at the ref.. he didnt mistaken the ref for his opponent.. he hit the ref purposely.. thats the way I seen it.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

chimster said:


> Thompson was punch drunk and the stoppage was legit. Some of you must have never seen boxing before.


thank you he had NOTHING left. He was out on his feet, if he wasnt he wouldnt have let the ref push him into the cage with little effort.


----------



## ozbej (Jun 1, 2008)

chimster said:


> that is called punch drunk. 2nd round stoppage would defenately be premature. Kimbo was defending. #rd round kimbo landed some serious bombs and thompson was screwed. He hit the ref. He was out of it



He defended the 20 elbows to the face? With what... his FACE?

I don't have THAT much of a problem with the stoppage if you compare it to the ones earler. That ref just loves to stop early. But when you compare the shot after undefended shot to Kimbos face in round two you MUST call BS and never watch EliteXC again. It should have never made it to round 3 to give their mealticket another gold chain.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

chrisdpucci said:


> I also think that part of it was the fact that James has some messed up eyes to begin with. He looks half knocked out before he even takes a punch but he proved in the second that he could take Kimbos punches straight to the jaw and keep fighting so imo there was absolutely no legit reason to stop the fight before he actually went down.


yha I think they could have recovered


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

those elbows thompson were throwing had nothing on them the punches kimbo were throwing to thompsons face were ******* savage plain and simple no nuthugging here i dont care for kimbo but you cant deny those shots he were throwing were ten times worse than those elbows combined


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Why blame Elite XC for poor reffing. They don't hire the refs the NJASC does. Just like the UFC doesn't hire refs for fights in NJ.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

they have their panties in a knot


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

ozbej said:


> He defended the 20 elbows to the face? With what... his FACE?
> 
> I don't have THAT much of a problem with the stoppage if you compare it to the ones earler. That ref just loves to stop early. But when you compare the shot after undefended shot to Kimbos face in round two you MUST call BS and never watch EliteXC again. It should have never made it to round 3 to give their mealticket another gold chain.


I think his plan might have been to break is arm with his face.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Lotus said:


> those elbows thompson were throwing had nothing on them the punches kimbo were throwing to thompsons face were ******* savage plain and simple no nuthugging here i dont care for kimbo but you cant deny those shots he were throwing were ten times worse than those elbows combined


ding,ding,ding...we have a winnerraise01:


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Why blame Elite XC for poor reffing. They don't hire the refs the NJASC does. Just like the UFC doesn't hire refs for fights in NJ.


I dont blame xc i just blame the ref 

but I did say that there is a posiblity that xc payed the ref to stop the fight and that is what people are going off on I think.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Lotus said:


> those elbows thompson were throwing had nothing on them the punches kimbo were throwing to thompsons face were ******* savage plain and simple no nuthugging here i dont care for kimbo but you cant deny those shots he were throwing were ten times worse than those elbows combined


that is 
true


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

mrodmma said:


> They are trying to push Kimbo Slice so hard that they are willing to sacrifice the integrity of the sport. This could be the beginning of seeing "fixed" fights.


The beginning? Works have been going on since fighting started, this would be just another in a long string.

I dunno if I'd say one way or another, but after seeing one round of the Kimbo fight, my wife said "This fight looks fixed." I didn't know if I could agree, but I couldn't really disagree, either.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

I think it was fixed. Thompson letting Kimbo roll out of guard several times. The minute of tap n' slap (er.. ground n' pound) from side mount. How about when thompson had side mount and Kimbo kind lazily rolled roght out of it.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I agree with all of the above, but you can't script something like the magical exploding ear!! I thought a baby alien was going to come out of it. arrgggghhhh


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

those boys had poor conditioning im all for you guys bitching about poor stoppages have at it but don't start with the it was fixed crap because thats what is is crap/


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I like how no one mentions that kimbo tapped to Thompsons standing guillotine, or am I the only one who saw that?


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> I agree with all of the above, but you can't script something like the magical exploding ear!! I thought a baby alien was going to come out of it. arrgggghhhh


loll that made me burst out laughing. james should have knew that thing was gonna bust so he should have drained it beforehand, but from what i read somewhere if you do it 1-3 weeks before a fight then you cant be able to fight you have to let it heal. anyways james looked half retarded like always and always gives me a good laugh with that stupid crosseyed look on his face every fight hes in:thumb02:


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> I like how no one mentions that kimbo tapped to Thompsons standing guillotine, or am I the only one who saw that?


It was a thumbs up to let the ref know he is ok.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

he tapped his arm.... maybe I'm just trippin balls


----------



## Zuke (Sep 22, 2006)

Kimbo didnt tap. He gave the thumbs up. Mauro even said " Kimbo letting the offical know he is ok".


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

the guy didnt throw the fight because you saw how mad he was when he did a open palm strike on the ref.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> he tapped his arm.... maybe I'm just trippin balls


My first impression was that he tapped as well!


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

americanfighter said:


> I dont blame xc i just blame the ref
> 
> but I did say that there is a posiblity that xc payed the ref to stop the fight and that is what people are going off on I think.


Elite XC doesn't pay the refs. The refs are paid by the commision so in this case they were paid by the NJASC.


----------



## carwash (May 23, 2008)

count again.....59 unanswered elbows and punches. Not all were solid, but they were all unanswered and undefended. Thompson is stopped after 4 punches that were being answered. bullshit.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

carwash said:


> count again.....59 unanswered elbows and punches. Not all were solid, but they were all unanswered and undefended. Thompson is stopped after 4 punches that were being answered. bullshit.


More like love taps. Did Kimbo's face look even slightly swelled?


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

I actually feel bad for EliteXC. They did everything right and put together the most compelling matchups they could but awful ringside doctors, and refs really ruined what would have otherwise been a great night of fights. At the very least we have Lawler/Smith II to look forward to and a solid WEC card tomorrow night. It is not EliteXC's fault for the stoppages etc because they dont employ the refs/docs. Smith fight shouldnt have been stopped period. Also, how often is someone who is still on their feet get stopped? very rare, and i strongly disagreed with the stoppage. I thought Thompson did pretty well given his history and I think he had a really good shot of picking up the win if the ref didnt jump in for no apparent reason.


----------



## Zuke (Sep 22, 2006)

MMA is being set up to fail and Gary Shaw is not helping.


----------



## Admiral202 (Jun 1, 2008)

mrodmma said:


> They are trying to push Kimbo Slice so hard that they are willing to sacrifice the integrity of the sport. This could be the beginning of seeing "fixed" fights.
> 1. How do you stand a fighters ups when one fighter has dominant position - side mount?
> 2. How do you not stop the fight when Kimbo clearly could not defend himself. I counted at least 15 elbows and punches undefended.
> 3. Referee stoppage?? He shouldn't been slapped but punched right in his jaw!!
> ...


I'm not sure I agree on this one. Yeah, he had side mount, but he was just sitting there not doing anything. He was exhausted and wasn't really moving. 

For the stoppage, I wasn't sure at first, but they showed the replay from many angles and Thompson's eyes rolled up and he dropped his hands. The ref was standing right there. You see this all the time in boxing where the fighter is just getting pummeled against the ropes and the ref steps in and stops the fight. Thompson was out on his feet.

For the 2nd round non-stoppage, well, I'm not sure I agree there either. Sure, he was pinned, but the shots were weak, and I believe the ref asked Kimbo if he was ok, and Kimbo said somethign back, but then the ref said that he needed to defend himself or he would stop the fight. The ref knew the clock was winding down and Kimbo wasn't hurt. I didn't see anything wrong with the ref letting it go. 

Honestly thought, the ref was quick to jump in and stop the fight on every single fight when the fighter was in real trouble. I thought he did a good job overall as far as his consistency. It's CBS, so they weren't going to let someone get pummeled to death during the first airing.

CBS made a ton of money off of this, but I thought the overall production was horrible. That extreme closeup of Kimbo's nose during prefight was crazy. Thompsons ear was just sick as hell, but made the show.



Overall, a good fight for Kimbo - exactly what everyone wanted to see; him being not that great at MMA. It's really not that surprising so I'm not sure why people are so angry. He did well against an experienced fighter that had a game plan and stuck to it. Give Thompson credit - he made this fight much better than I thought it would have been.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

I'm first to say that this fight was crap, but it wasn't fixed. The referee did give Kimbo some questionable advantages. However, if Thompson was 1/2 a fighter he could have easily overcome them. The bottom line was that Kimbo had a come from behind knockout (even the guys at sherdog had him losing the first two rounds) against a second rate fighter with a week chin and no cardio.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

mrodmma said:


> Good point about the ear being checked by the doctor. The ref can't stop that fight.


agree - and the ref was on the other side of him when he stepped in to stop it


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

I Call Fix Gary Shaw Can Suck Shit


----------



## Slug (Apr 8, 2007)

wtf are you guys talking about? thompson wasn't very active on top position. and those ELBOWS DID NOTHING. sure kimbo wasn't as impressive as his hype leads him to be, but it definitely wasn't rigged or anything like that. thompson was out on his feet, and i do agree that it was a bad stoppage, but he was about to get layed out cold had the ref not stepped in. the fight was not stopped due to blood from the ear, it was a TKO win due to strikes.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

The way I saw it, the fights were all actually pretty good. If you take away how each of the last 3 fights ended, it was a great card lol. I saw alot of favorites being played with Kimbo, but also the elbows and punches Thompson was landing when he had Kimbo pinned were light little shots and Kimbo gave the thumbs up during it all. On the other hand Kimbo was landing solid bombs that had Thompson wobbly and backpeddling into the fence with his ear torn apart. If Kimbo gets his cardio to where he can go full speed for 3 rounds, I dont think anyone can overpower him or out strike him. He showed he has decent ground defense, he just gassed at the end and let Thompson get his little shots in.

The scott vs Robbie fight was a good fight as well, pretty bogus stoppage but atleast it was a no contest and no favorites were played.

The biggest knock I have on this show tonight, they tried to much to turn it into a WWF specular, with the dancers and fireworks and all that BS. UFC is still where its at when it comes to mma, but you gotta atleast give CBS some props for giving it a shot, lets hope they tone it down for the future though.


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

mrodmma said:


> They are trying to push Kimbo Slice so hard that they are willing to sacrifice the integrity of the sport. This could be the beginning of seeing "fixed" fights.
> 1. How do you stand a fighters ups when one fighter has dominant position - side mount?
> 2. How do you not stop the fight when Kimbo clearly could not defend himself. I counted at least 15 elbows and punches undefended.
> 3. Referee stoppage?? He shouldn't been slapped but punched right in his jaw!!
> ...


1. he wasnt doing anything with it
2. lol dude im sure an infant hits harder
3. yeah it was kinda bad...but that ear was fucked up and he was knocked out anyway, did you see his eyes


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

Maybe the second half of JT's strikes had nothing behind them, there were quite a few good, unanswered elbows in the first half when he had him pinned. 

No doctor looked at his ear. It wasn't compromising his vision or breathing. Joe Stevenson bled out more that that, so did David Heath against Babalu. 

He was heavily rocked, he didn't take 4 unanswered punches, he threw a punch, took the 4th, then it was stopped. He was taking those earlier in the fight and dropped to take Kimbo down and looked like he was going to do so again. 

Horrible calls.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I agree with the op. The Yamma event was a bit embarrassing, but at least there didn't seem to be any shady business like in Elite XC... I feel bad for the serious fighters in that organization, like Antonio Silva, Lawler, and Ninja, for example. It's not good for their reputation to be associated with Elite XC.

Dana White must have loved that event yesterday...


----------



## Quietus (Oct 14, 2006)

carwash said:


> count again.....59 unanswered elbows and punches. Not all were solid, but they were all unanswered and undefended. Thompson is stopped after 4 punches that were being answered. bullshit.


This confused me, from a rules perspective. Thompson sure wasn't doing any damage, but Kimbo couldn't defend. 

What is the ref supposed to do? Is ineffective striking a legit reason to stand them up? Damage doesn't factor into official scoring, right? So if this had happened at the beginning of the round, would he have let Thompson love-tap Kimbo for the full 5 minutes? I mean, in that position, Thompson is showing aggression (sort of) and exerting control, so the ref should let it go. On the other hand, despite the action, there's no action, so the ref should stand them up.

I am honestly perplexed.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

definitely a sketchy event. Let alone the stupid stoppage in the Lawler fight. The kimbo fight was such a poor example of what MMA is, and Kimbo won that fight because of the ref, and because of the marketing department up in EliteXC headquarters!


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

mrodmma said:


> They are trying to push Kimbo Slice so hard that they are willing to sacrifice the integrity of the sport. This could be the beginning of seeing "fixed" fights.
> 1. How do you stand a fighters ups when one fighter has dominant position - side mount?
> 2. How do you not stop the fight when Kimbo clearly could not defend himself. I counted at least 15 elbows and punches undefended.
> 3. Referee stoppage?? He shouldn't been slapped but punched right in his jaw!!
> ...


Quit your whining, everybody.

It was a good event, and the reffing was good also.

The very first fight with Brett Rogers and Jon Murphy, that was probably one of the best ref stoppages I've ever seen.

The Lawler fight the ref should have given him the 5 minutes, that was BS, especially since it was on its way to a top 5 fights of the year imo, if you like slugfests...and after the fight the owner gave them both the winning purses, how cool is that?

Also, that Villasenor guy...how rad is he? Smart, thoughtful, he impressed the hell out of me. It was great exposure for him.


These guys have to compete with UFC who has a huge budget for marketing, so they have to play off of what sells.

UFC did it with Brock Lesnar, and these guys are smart to do it with Kimbo AND Gina.

I enjoyed the card, it was free, I am now a bigger fan of Elite. WTG EliteXC and team!


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 14, 2006)

Fights were good.

Decisions were terrible.


----------



## Clivey (May 28, 2007)

evzbc said:


> Quit your whining, everybody.
> 
> *It was a good event, and the reffing was good also.*




lol quote of the day!


----------



## hol08 (Apr 7, 2008)

All of the fights were great to watch even when it was hard to watch. Definitely horrible calls were made and major calls should have been made that weren't. There's lots of room for improvement on the part of the refs, doctors, announcers, fighters, and fans. I don't think the whole organization is a failure and I don't think it's fair to jump up and proclaim that Elite XC is an embarrassment to MMA after one night's broadcast. Baroni's entrance was the most embarrassing thing to watch ever, hands down. He was an embarrassment to himself, not Elite XC or MMA as a whole. Give it a chance to work out the kinks.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

UraRenge said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by UseOf_A_Weapon
> More proof that the UFC will rule MMA for quite a while.
> 
> I couldn't agree more man. I was watching this event with my sister in the room (I promised her that it would be a good showing because she didn't want to watch it at first), and at the end of the Kimbo vs. Thompson fight she said, "That was so unprofessional,the other fighting channel you watch(UFC) is so much better." I completely agree with her, and you, that UFC will dominate for a long time.


that a boy....all you have to hang out with on a saturday night is your sister.....wow!!!! Why dont you tell everyone how you leave bogus neg rep in other peoples names......troll:thumbsdown: this is what Urarenge does with his time on the forum...take a look...http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/37008-sokoudjou-shogun-has-been-ducking-me-since-pride-12.html


----------

